# Vehicle carrier aground in the Solent



## Siimplyloco (Jan 4, 2015)

If you take your MH down to Hamble Point you will see a serious problem for somebody!
HOEGH OSAKA: FIRST DAYTIME PHOTOS - Island Echo - 24hr news, 7 days a week across the Isle of Wight

John


----------



## Fazerloz (Jan 4, 2015)

Someone`s in for an arse kicking there . I wouldn't want that bill.


----------



## snowbirds (Jan 4, 2015)

*Lucky*

Lucky their not off Cornwall,would have been striped down to the hull by now.:ninja::ninja::scared::scared:


Snowbirds.





siimplyloco said:


> If you take your MH down to Hamble Point you will see a serious problem for somebody!
> HOEGH OSAKA: FIRST DAYTIME PHOTOS - Island Echo - 24hr news, 7 days a week across the Isle of Wight
> 
> John


----------



## Obanboy666 (Jan 4, 2015)

Better situation than the one in Scotland, 8 crew missing since yesterday. I don't hold out much hope for them but hopefully they got into a lifeboat and are adrift and are found today.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jan 4, 2015)

probably only jap crap aboard . if its full of cars .


----------



## lebesset (Jan 4, 2015)

was it a spring tide loco ? possibly the bramble bank moved a bit more than usual 

be some dented mini's for sale maybe  , or do they chain them down ?


----------



## K9d (Jan 4, 2015)

Good to see that a Seaking helicopter was sent from Devon wonder if it was a Sea King ?

If it wasn't mechanical someones in for a rocket.


----------



## Siimplyloco (Jan 4, 2015)

mandrake said:


> probably only jap crap aboard . if its full of cars .



As it's on the way to Germany it's probably full of Minis, Range Rovers and Bentleys!
John


----------



## K9d (Jan 4, 2015)

siimplyloco said:


> As it's on the way to Germany it's probably full of Minis, Range Rovers and Bentleys!
> John



Or going back empty to pick up more efficient but dull vehicles.


----------



## st3v3 (Jan 4, 2015)

If it's loaded, would they be chained down? If not I would expect it to be difficult to float because it will be rather heavier one side than the other...


----------



## antiqueman (Jan 4, 2015)

*and again*

Now where have I seen that before
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_zsljaxpQA


----------



## antiquesam (Jan 4, 2015)

I did a few days, loading cars onto these vessels some years ago. We loaded left hooker Jags and Range Rovers and they took off the occasional Ford half cab. The ship was half loaded from elsewhere but we loaded about 1200 cars in one tide with them being chained down, but they were so close together there is bound to be some damage with just a few inches of movement. There was a story about them loading a full deck of Hitop Transits once, then lowering the half deck on to them.


----------



## Obanboy666 (Jan 4, 2015)

K9d said:


> Or going back empty to pick up more efficient but dull vehicles.



Dull German vehicles ?

My brother has an Audi S4, far from dull imho !


----------



## Ivory55 (Jan 4, 2015)

It's all part of a plan to do a re make of the James bond , the man with a golden gun. They can not film it in Hong kong due to costs..


----------



## 77W (Jan 4, 2015)

Here is a link to a web cam that looks out from Calshot , i'm not convinced the ship you can see is the one in question but perhaps if the weather clears up we may be able to se it better ?

Solent Webcam - Calshot Webcam


----------



## 77W (Jan 4, 2015)

That particular one does not move but here is a link of to a map to the building that the  the camera is attached to

https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?psj=...JWxg7gL&ved=0CHMQ_BIwDQ&output=classic&dg=brw

You may have been there ? its along the Rd that takes you to the activity center at Calshot, the building itself    ( small white one ) is used by a company by the name of 24 7 board sports
if you go into Street view it may be more familliar?

Roughly I would say it was looking slightly south east, the land you see in the distance is the Isle of Wight


----------



## Siimplyloco (Jan 4, 2015)

We've just been down to Hamble Point and the vessel is too far away to see properly in this vis. with the naked eye, and it is partly obscured by the VTS tower anyway.
Some people are taking a slow ferry ride to the IOW and back just to get a closer look at it!
John


----------



## Siimplyloco (Jan 4, 2015)

If this works, you can see on the track where the vessel makes a 180 degree turn onto the bank. Looks like rudder failure to me!
Just click on 'Show vessel track'. The blue ship slightly to the south west is the IOW ferry having a close look!

Live Ships Map - AIS - Vessel Traffic and Positions - AIS Marine Traffic


----------



## K9d (Jan 4, 2015)

Obanboy666 said:


> Dull German vehicles ?
> 
> My brother has an Audi S4, far from dull imho !



Its all just personal opinion, plus there are exceptions to every rule, I've never driven a German car that I found interesting, but every Italian car I've driven has put a smile on my face.


----------



## K9d (Jan 4, 2015)

runnach said:


> You mean a Sea King seeking?



If you read the article they mention "Seaking" when it should be Sea King, I was using a play on words.


----------



## Siimplyloco (Jan 4, 2015)

K9d said:


> Its all just personal opinion, plus there are exceptions to every rule, I've never driven a German car that I found interesting, but every Italian car I've driven has put a smile on my face.



Yes, every time you had to put your hand in your pocket to keep it on the road! :drive:
BTW, my old Jap Cr*p Toyota MR2 GT T-Bar was very interesting, as was my Porsche 944 S2, but the V8 SL500 made me grin from 'ere to 'ere!
John


----------



## antiquesam (Jan 4, 2015)

How embarrassing, it had a pilot on board apparently. Even if the captain follows the pilots instructions to the letter it is still his fault as the advice given is just advisory I believe.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jan 4, 2015)

K9d said:


> Its all just personal opinion, plus there are exceptions to every rule, I've never driven a German car that I found interesting, but every Italian car I've driven has put a smile on my face.



i had an 365 csi for a little while  good car ,well it went well at least ,bit of a poor looker  but it  went like stink . and have driven a couple of m tech 3 and 5 series . .mercs i agree unless you go top end mega buck tin ,there a bit staid and like to rust badly . only mouth drooling Italian cars i know are Maserati you can keep Ferrari and lambo in my opinion. alfa never had much to do with them but some of the new stuff looks ok . but ohh dear never buy one new .depreciation is dire . bit like there reliability and parts prices  still can be .


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jan 4, 2015)

just seen a shot of the blunt end . looks like the rudder is hard over either a breakage or somebody likes a laugh .


----------



## K9d (Jan 4, 2015)

siimplyloco said:


> *Yes, every time you had to put your hand in your pocket to keep it on the road!* :drive:
> BTW, my old Jap Cr*p Toyota MR2 GT T-Bar was very interesting, as was my Porsche 944 S2, but the V8 SL500 made me grin from 'ere to 'ere!
> John



My current BMW cost me more to get through its MOT than the Alfa it replaced cost to keep on the road for 4 years, but I love the misguided opinion of Alfas because it makes them cheaper for me to buy.
I can only speak from personal experience.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jan 4, 2015)

nowt to do with Clarkson i remember as far back if not further as the alfa sud ,first time out in the wet they melted . 70s up to only a few years ago build quality and the electrics were worse than any other car out there .lack of sales forced main dealers out of the uk .


----------



## st3v3 (Jan 4, 2015)

That's an interesting twist. They said there was no water on board, what else could cause the list? Or was that fibs?


----------



## antiquesam (Jan 4, 2015)

The cargo moving.


----------



## st3v3 (Jan 4, 2015)

antiquesam said:


> The cargo moving.



Yea, but we've already heard that it was probably chained down...


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jan 4, 2015)

a salvage expert has just been on and the cargo of cars how ever many or whatever they may be ,will more than likely all be crushed when salvaged  , wonder if theirs any new rollers and bentleys on board destined for the middle east . big insurance bill for somebody to swallow


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 4, 2015)

well i will take a chance on any of the cars if going for under a tenner.ps blinkin wheel cyl went on soda today two new ones ordered and clamp on the left  hose to they arive ,why always at this time of year never in the summer ,and only 20 years driving im gona complain to vw about this.:mad1:


----------



## antiquesam (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm not sure how effective those chains are.


----------



## Borderland (Jan 4, 2015)

mandrake said:


> probably only jap crap aboard . if its full of cars .



Strange comment when according to the JD Power survey for 2014 out of the top ten most reliable manufacturers four of them are Japanese.


----------



## Deleted member 8468 (Jan 4, 2015)

Here's some pics I took this morning at first light. MV Hoegh Osaka grounding - Maritime Photographic


----------



## jeanette (Jan 5, 2015)

*grounded ship in the solent*

the cargo ship was deliberately grounded for safety reasons


----------



## Captain Biggles (Jan 5, 2015)

*Cast an analytical eye over them...*



Borderland said:


> Strange comment when according to the JD Power survey for 2014 out of the top ten most reliable manufacturers four of them are Japanese.



Yes, but you've got to look at who buys Japanese cars and what their expectations are before any meaningful conclusions are reached...

     Captain Biggles     lane:


----------



## ricc (Jan 5, 2015)

it just amazes me that so many people are prepared to publish their thoughts on what happened so soon based on no actual knowledge of the incident and often an obvious ignorance of anything to do with ships,   not only on forums like this but in the media as a whole.

in any incident of this type at least  90 percent written about it in the first couple of days will be total uninformed bollocks.

at least theres some good pics about now.

but i may as well join in with my uninformed tuppence worth
as an engineer with little knowledge of shipping , assuming the report of deliberate grounding due to an uncontrolled list is true , the only cause of a list, assuming no hull damage due to collision , is weight transfer.
that can only be either cargo shifting...but unlikely
or some sort of fluid transfer stabilisation system gone wrong..... do they have interconnected sea water tanks to pump water between tanks to level the boat?  if so it will be computer controlled, so probably a software issue...blinkin windows again .

...should have had a linux system


----------



## Siimplyloco (Jan 5, 2015)

ricc said:


> it just amazes me that so many people are prepared to publish their thoughts on what happened so soon based on no actual knowledge of the incident and often an obvious ignorance of anything to do with ships,   not only on forums like this but in the media as a whole.
> SNIP
> i



An interesting set of comments from a poster who admittedly knows nothing of maritime matters. Some of us on here here know something, and yours truly was once rescued by the Poole lifeboat!

The first speculation came from the media and not from anyone on here: 'Island Echo understands a mechanical malfunction _could_ be to blame for the incident, with a hard port steer engaged'. The vessel track did nothing to contradict this assumption.

You might read Runnachs post which related a tale of ballast pump system failure on the MS Zenobia: 'engineers discovered that the computerised pumping system was pumping excess water into the side ballast tanks due to a software error, making the list progressively worse'. 

It was perfectly possible for cargo restraints to fail at that angle of list.

We will know the answers in due course.
John


----------



## Obanboy666 (Jan 5, 2015)

Captain Biggles said:


> Yes, but you've got to look at who buys Japanese cars and what their expectations are before any meaningful conclusions are reached...
> 
> Captain Biggles     lane:



What a load of garbage !

Had virtually every make of car since I started driving, far Eastern cars have better build quality and are more reliable.
Love my Landrover 110 and wouldn't part with it but the build quality is crap and apart from a Discovery 3 I owned it's the most unreliable vehicle I have ever driven.

Had 2 Hyundai's, great build quality and NEVER go wrong.

If I have to travel any distance it's my sons Hyundai i20 I use because I know it will get me there without breaking down.


----------



## antiquesam (Jan 5, 2015)

I think RICC was questioning the reason for the list, not the grounding.


----------



## antiqueman (Jan 5, 2015)

Captain Biggles said:


> Yes, but you've got to look at who buys Japanese cars and what their expectations are before any meaningful conclusions are reached...
> 
> Captain Biggles     lane:



Strange this double thread but never mind, I had four datsuns all did 350,000 miles  seldom did anything to them just put a bit of oil in every now and again. apart from brakes shoes exhausts which all cars need  always started in mornings not like the fords on rest of the road who all laughed at my old datsuns but hid when I drove past them.
Now back to the boat :rolleyes2:


----------



## lebesset (Jan 5, 2015)

statement from the owners said it is true ...as agreed between the captain and the pilot 
as the ship was light loaded [ germans obviously prefer japanese imports  ] it was almost certainly ballasted despite the civil engineering equipment which was part of the cargo

you weren't sending them a railway engine perchance loco ?


----------



## Obanboy666 (Jan 5, 2015)

Wow !
Depending on what Landrover variants they are its a serious amount of money involved without the construction equipment which could also be big money.
Huge insurance payout on the way.

I would take a water damaged Landrover 90 or 110 of their hands anyday. Piece of p-ss to sort out. Mind you if they are Rangerovers, Freelanders or Discoveries they will be rightoffs.


----------



## Mullsy (Jan 5, 2015)

runnach said:


> Probably bubble wrap :lol-053:



Just imagine the noise when all those bubbles burst


----------



## Debs (Jan 5, 2015)

Absolutely everyone has got it WRONG, and the engineers are too embarrassed to admit it. the reason for the listing is, the main starboard Foo Foo valve failed and allowed the Foo Foo tanks to flood. So the pilot steered onto the sandbank to prevent a worse  situation from happening.......oh dear the nurses have arrived early to put me to bed, and make me drink that strange tasting cocoa. nite all:lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:


----------



## Siimplyloco (Jan 5, 2015)

Ruddy typical! I put a serious news item on here and all you lot can do is blow bubbles in the Foo Foo valves! 
I hope your ink runs dry in your printers...!


----------



## Fazerloz (Jan 5, 2015)

They gave up fitting FFVs & FTGs in 1999 as they were found to be unreliable, unless they got hold of some old stock cheap when they were building it. If so no wonder it a wreck now.


----------



## Siimplyloco (Jan 8, 2015)

*Here's enterprise for you!*


----------



## n brown (Jan 8, 2015)

clever person !


----------



## Robmac (Jan 11, 2015)

I was once pulled off by an AA man on the A1 near Doncaster.


----------



## n brown (Jan 11, 2015)

runnach said:


> You been on the juice, Mr Wints?


  i was shocked too ! he did mention a bun fight [hic !] perhaps the ship's upright and it's him that's listing !


----------



## Mullsy (Jan 11, 2015)

Reported that one of the tugs has had to be replaced after colliding with the stricken vessel and suffered damage


----------



## Siimplyloco (Jan 11, 2015)

runnach said:


> You been on the juice, Mr Wints?



I thought that too!


----------



## jenks (Jan 12, 2015)

My son has been obsessed with the "boat that fell over" on the news the last few days. So today I took him for a drive along the sea front (Only a few miles from home). Seemed really strange seeing such a large ship on it's side in the distance. The wind on the beach was pretty strong, I dread to think what it's doing to the ship..... Was kinda hoping to find a nice shiny range rover washed up in a quiete cove.... no luck just the usual sea weed and drift wood


----------



## lebesset (Jan 12, 2015)

wonder if the owners will be suing JCB as it seems it was one of their excavators that holed the ship !


----------



## jenks (Jan 12, 2015)

Although it's floating - it's still a rather big thing to be anchored in an unusual angle - I just hope the anchor points can take the strain in their new angle of pull / tension etc. Still miffed I didn't bag a "drifting Rangerover".....


----------



## lebesset (Jan 14, 2015)

seems she is now moored between cowes and lee on the solent ....awaiting further attention !


----------



## lebesset (Jan 15, 2015)

hard to look beyond a failure of the ballasting equipment as she started to list virtually straight after leaving the dock in southampton 
presumably , like most things nowadays , it is computer controlled , and some wrong readings on the bridge would deceive the crew

if only one JCB came loose as she capsized it is difficult  to see an alternative reason


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jan 23, 2015)

Businesses in Cleveleys up here in Lancashire did very well when the Riverdance ran aground    https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=r...=QBnCVJLLB4i67gbmxIDYAg&ved=0CDMQsAQ&dpr=1.25

One chippy in particular did extremely well and was very sad once it had been removed according to the local news  :sad:


----------



## Winker (Jan 23, 2015)

Wooie1958 said:


> Businesses in Cleveleys up here in Lancashire did very well when the Riverdance ran aground    https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=r...=QBnCVJLLB4i67gbmxIDYAg&ved=0CDMQsAQ&dpr=1.25
> 
> *One chippy in particular did extremely well and was very sad once it had been removed* :sad:



Was it a wooden boat?


----------



## st3v3 (Jan 23, 2015)

That went well. I was half expecting this to become a right mess!


----------



## Deleted member 8468 (Jan 23, 2015)

I was there to see her come alongside. Hoegh Osaka update - Maritime Photographic


----------

